# مخططات للبيع باسعار مناسبة لصناعة الطاقة



## ossama (30 يونيو 2007)

مخططات للبيع باسعار مناسبة لصناعة الطاقة.يتوفر مخططات للبيع تخص الطاقة المتجددة مثل العناوين الاتية convert the car to run on water l.home made solar cell .fuelles engine .fueless heater . fuelless gravity engine.وتتراوح الاسعار بين 40$ و60$ ومن لديه الرغبة في الشراء ليسجل اسمه بالرد


----------



## ossama (30 يونيو 2007)

ومن لديه اي استفسار فانا حاضر ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 يونيو 2007)

أخي مزيد من التفاصيل لو سمحت فأنا لم أفهم شيء


----------



## ossama (1 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز بالنسبة الى المخططات قصدت ان هناك مخططات وطرق تمكن الاخري نمن صناعة اجهزة مثل جهاز توليد الطاقة من الجاذبية وتوليدالطاقة من محرك دائم الحركة وسخانات وادوات طبخ بدون وقود وطرق لصناعة الخلاية الشمسية بطرق حديثة وسهلة واضافة الى الكثير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 يوليو 2007)

هل تقصد أن هذه المواد جاهزة ومتوفرة لديك للبيع ؟

أم أنها طور التخطيط ؟؟؟ وأريد مزيد من التوضيح للأسعار التي ذكرتها

أتمنى أن تفصل الموضوع أكثر .... بارك الله فيك


----------



## ossama (1 يوليو 2007)

بالحقيقة هي مخططات من نوع pdfوهي مخططات جاهزة وبالنسبةالاسعار فحسب نوعالجهاز او المنضومة وهي باللغة الانكليزية ومفيدة جدا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 يوليو 2007)

تفضل أخي الكريم بطرخها هنا بالمنتدى ليستفيد الجميع منها

لك مني خالص الشكر


----------



## المهندس (1 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي الكريم ..

إذا كان هنالك مجال لإفادة أخوانك بطرحها للجميع فتفضل مشكوراً ..
أما إذا كان عرضها للبيع فهذا يخالف شروط الملتقى ..

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ossama (5 يوليو 2007)

الى الاخوان الاعزاء بالنسبة الى المخططات فالمخططات انا لا ابيعها ولكن اقصد وجود مواقع اجنبية لبيعها وسوف اتيكم بهذه المواقع ان شاء الله واذا توفر اي من هذه الملفات لي سوف اطرحها في المنتدى ان شاء الله وشكرا


----------



## النبراس. (11 يوليو 2007)

إخواني الأعزاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو الرد بوضوح من الجميع وكذلك تعليق المشرف م محمد الكردي عليها وهي

أنا أعلم حق اليقين بأنه يوجد محركات دائمة الحركة ناتجة عن احد الطرق التالية وقد ظهر منها بأحد الروابط بهذا المنتدى تعمل بقوة الجذب المغناطيسي وبأسعار أرخص من المولدات التى تعمل بالوقود الاحفوري الموجود بالأسوق
وكذلك ظهرت بقناة Dw-tv الالمانية قبل فترة محركة دائم الحركة يعمل بقوة الجاذبية الأرضية

سؤالي : لماذا لا يتجه الغرب الى هذه الإختراعات التى ظهرت ويوفرو ارتفاع اسعار البترول على ميزانيتهم وحاجة الجميع لهذه الاخترعات

سؤالي فقظ لتوضح الصورة الصحيحة لدي عن مايرمي اليه الغرب

السيد الهاشمي


----------



## ossama (13 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز بالنسبة للمحرك دائم الحركة فالمحرك موجود وبالنسبة الى الجاذبية فالمحرك موجود وانا شخصيا عندي افكار عنها والغرب لا يتجه لهذه الاختراعات لان الدول اساسا تديرها شركات النفط فالاختراع الواحد على الاقل يكلف الشركة 10000 ملاييين دولار وخاصة امريكا
وللعلم احدى شركات الاسلخة الامريكية تصنع الان سيارة جربية تعتمد علىالمحرك الدائم


----------



## alsane (13 يوليو 2007)

dear brothers 
I have these files I tried to download them but I couldnt any body send to me his email I will give to him and download them in arab-eng
ismail


----------



## alsane (13 يوليو 2007)

*free energy*

dear brothers
these files related to free energy
I made adam motor and work perfectly and run at speed 3000rpm and the battry 12.5V when the motor start for tow days and the battry still 12.5V
now I am going to attach generater to see can we get any energy
ismail


----------



## alsane (13 يوليو 2007)

*free energy*

another file


----------



## alsane (13 يوليو 2007)

*free energy*

free energy


----------



## احمد مصطفى العالم (30 يوليو 2007)

اريد كلفة كاملة.سعر ارجوكم


----------



## alsane (8 أغسطس 2007)

dear brothers 
this the web u can buy the plans from
http://www.fuellesspower.com/


----------



## مهندس بغداد (9 أغسطس 2007)

اعتقد ان الاخ كاتب الموضوع يقصد الموقع التالي
http://www.fuellesspower.com


----------



## مهندس بغداد (9 أغسطس 2007)

عفوا فقد كتب الاخ .......عنوان الموقع قبلي مشكورا


----------



## ossama (15 أغسطس 2007)

هذا صحيح هذالموقع موجود فيه لكن نفس المخططات موجودة لكن باسعار اقل بكثير من هذا الموقع وهذا *****ي ******ossama2oo6


----------



## منهل 1 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

